# Mizani Thermasmooth



## inthepink (Jul 8, 2006)

Has anyone heard about this new selection of products from Mizan? It's supposed to be specifically targeted to women who want to straighten their naturally curly hair or to extend a relaxer.  There's not much info on the website but it seems as though it only premiered in June.


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw this ad in one of my mags, I was gonna post about it but you read my mind. bump for info!


----------



## inthepink (Jul 21, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 21, 2006)

I read about it on a beauty blog where the blogger saw Mizani reps use it on a type 4 fro and relaxed hair, and both ended up looking the same.  She gave it the thumbs up.


----------



## metalkitty (Jul 21, 2006)

ClassiMami, can you post which blog? Oooh, this sounds like it would be right up my alley if it works well.

ETA: http://www.tiawilliams.net/blog/2006/06/straight-no-chaser.html heres the blog I assume it was from.


----------



## MissB (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet. But, it does sound interesting.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2006)

MissB said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet. But, it does sound interesting.


 
I agree it does sound interesting.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 8, 2007)

ladies I got a chance to try this system today and all I can say is that it is AWESOME! My hair is silky straight, bouncy, and most of all if LOOKS like I have a fresh relaxer....this kit is awesome.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 8, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> ladies I got a chance to try this system today and all I can say is that it is AWESOME! My hair is silky straight, bouncy, and most of all if LOOKS like I have a fresh relaxer....this kit is awesome.


Oh waw...I'm in awe...maybe I'll give it a chance after all


----------



## thegirltolove (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought like 5 of the touch-up kits from an ULTA store. These little things are so hard to find!!!! That is the only place that I found that actually sells them. I was thinking of using this line to stretch or just to transition all together!!!!! I am still in limbo as you can see . Anywho, I will keep you ladies posted with my results. I gotta get outta these twists first and I paid good money for them, so they are not coming down any time soon!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 8, 2007)

Any pics, Tishee?


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. I need pics also. If this really works ulta here i come!


----------



## Crissi (Feb 8, 2007)

You know i seen this in my blackhair magazine, its meant to be really good, i'd like to try this when i get some hair, it sounds better than the ORS version, i have a friend who use to use the ORS version, it didnt really do jack TBH, it did the same thing as a regular pressing comb (her hair is HARD to straighten). Oh Tishee do you have pics?! 

Crissi, x


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2007)

is it out already? where do we get it..and yes..pics phuleeze...lol


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Feb 9, 2007)

this sounds very interesting, i would like to know more about it also...pics?


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a friend who said she used it her hair looks sooo nice and pretty. but i know i can never find the shampoo and conditioner but i see the leave in stuff around.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Feb 9, 2007)

My stylist uses mostly Mizani products and when I went there in December I saw her using this system on a ladies hair. The womans hair was natural...4-something, and her hair came out really straight and smooth! After she washed with the Thermasmooth shampoo and conditioner, she blowdried  it while detangling. While she was flat ironing, she was spraying the Thermasmooth serum on each section. I was pretty impressed with how straight her hair came out. 

But I didn't know it could be used to extend relaxers, thought it was just for natural hair, has anyone used it to extend their relaxer stretch?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2007)

I saw this in Ulta about a month ago.  I picked it up and looked at it...don't know why I put it back down, but I think *maybe* I'll go back tommorrow and pick it up and try it over the weekend.


----------



## Precious_P (Feb 9, 2007)

I purchased the kit at a hair show in Atlanta last in October.  I use it when I'm stretching my relaxers and it works wonders.  I love it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE: Mizani Thermasmooth*

Well, on Saturday I went to Ulta and picked it up.  I washed and conditioned with the products and used the thermasmooth before I air-dryed.  I then flatironed each section after spraying with the thermaspray.

The results:  AMAZING!!!  I wish I could show you guys what my hair looked like afterwards.  I did take pics, but can't show my hair until April 1st (challenge).  My hair was soft and much straighter than any other product I've used on my hair prior to straightening it. 

The one thing I noticed too is that, while I was flatironing, my hair didn't have that powerful "sizzling" sound that you get with alot of the heat protectors.  It was nice and I didn't have to go over each section twice...once did the trick.

I think that I'm going to continue to use this, but I think that I'll get a Maxiglide to go along with it instead of the iron I now use.

Well, that's my update.  Anyone else used it yet?


----------



## divinefavor (Feb 12, 2007)

How much does this kit costs?  Are the ingredients pretty good?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping.....


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmm... I might have to check this stuff out.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2007)

hi ladies,

Just getting back in town and checking the forum. I took pics over the weekend and will post them once my DH gets home.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> How much does this kit costs? Are the ingredients pretty good?


 
I paid $19.99 for the kit. Here is some info on it:

http://www.mizani-usa.com/?m=35&rid=100

Here is a pdf. link to it :http://www.mizani-usa.com/pdf/THERMASMOOTH-TECH-BROCHURE.pdf


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I paid $19.99 for the kit. Here is some info on it:
> 
> http://www.mizani-usa.com/?m=35&rid=100


 
Nice & Wavy if you go again can you custom purchase a kit for me? I can pay anyway you like.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> hi ladies,
> 
> Just getting back in town and checking the forum. I took pics over the weekend and will post them once my DH gets home.


 
I'm so excited...can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## divinefavor (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Nice & Wavy for the link!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2007)

as promised ladies, here are the Mizani pics:


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooo, purty!  The PJ in me is dying right now...


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 12, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> as promised ladies, here are the Mizani pics:


WOW WOW WOW! I'm in awe


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anyone seen the kit anywhere else?  I don't believe I have an Ulta.

Scratch that, I DO have an Ulta near me!!!


----------



## chiprecious (Feb 12, 2007)

I just bought the kit this weekend...  $10 (professional price)

I love it!  I'm 7 weeks post with hardly any kink.    it has a completely different feel which I like.  However it seems to have an excessive amount of cones to produce these results.  I have to see how my hair does midweek with moisture...


----------



## gimbap (Feb 12, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> as promised ladies, here are the Mizani pics:





Pretty!!!!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 12, 2007)

Do u use the whole line? Do u blow dry then flat iron or can u air dry  This sounds awesome!


----------



## Crissi (Feb 12, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> as promised ladies, here are the Mizani pics:


 
can i just say wowwww, and did your hair revert back to its normal state?

Crissi, x


----------



## kaykaybobay (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried the thermasmooth and my hair hated it   All felt well after I did the shampoo and conditioner.  When it came time to do the rest all went down hill.  I tried my hair like they said.  Next game my flat Iron.  I tried done lil section, my hair stuck together like stiff glue! and it was very dry  I immediatley stopped and decided to wash my hair again.  After I did that the part that I had flat ironed seemed a bit more straight than it was before yikes!  I wish the product  had worked for me


----------



## divinefavor (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, Tishee!  You hair looks great!


----------



## thegirltolove (Feb 12, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> as promised ladies, here are the Mizani pics:



 So when you washed, did you dilute the poo? Did you deep condition with it? If you don't mind me asking, what were the steps that you took? As we all know, the manufacturer doesn't always give proper instructionserplexed.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks ladies! no my hair did not revert. it is still silky straight today. While the curls are gone, I sleep kinda wild , my hair is still straight. The stylist that did my hair washed it w/ the thermasmooth poo twice, deep conditioned it w/the co, rinsed, and used a blow dryer. After she blowdried it, she used a curling iron to bump the ends.....that was it. My hair was so SHINY and straight....it was awesome ladies. 

ETA: Before blowdrying, she placed the serum and the shine extend on my hair.

@ thegirltolove: I took this off the mizani site for you:
STEP 1: THERMASMOOTH SHAMPOO
Apply approximately 1 ounce of conditioning shampoo to wet hair. Work into lather for 1 to 2 minutes to cleansing the scalp and hair. Rinse hair thoroughly with tepid water. Repeat shampooing process and again rinse hair thoroughly with tepid water. 

STEP 2: THERMASMOOTH CONDITIONER
Towel-Blot hair to reduce water dilution of ThermaSmooth Conditioner. Gently massage a liberal amount of conditioner into the hair and scalp then comb conditioner through hair with a wide tooth comb. Place client under dryer with processing cap for 7 to 10 minutes to ensure penetration of the fortifying Ceramide Technology which helps preserves the hairs elasticity. Rinse hair thoroughly with tepid water for 1 to 2 minutes then turn the water temperature to cool and rinse through the head once. 

STEP 3: THERMASMOOTH SMOOTH GUARD SMOOTHING SERUM
Towel-Dry hair, then evenly distribute Smooth Guard serum throughout the base of the strands to the ends of the hair. Section and secure hair with clips for control. Blow-dry hair with tool of choice, which will infuse the hair with more C3 Smoothing Complex. For thick or coarser hair, if necessary USE more Smooth Guard serum after hair is dry prior to thermal straightening. 

STEP 4: THERMASMOOTH SHINE EXTEND ANTI-HUMIDITY SPRITZ
Slightly spray through entire head of hair with Shine Guard then straighten with Ceramic Flat Iron (Tourmaline Technology). If more Shine Guard is needed, spray each section of hair before straightening with the ceramic flat iron. Start in the nape area and take sections according to the hair density and type and begin thermal smoothing with ceramic flat iron, until the entire head has been straightened. 

hope this helps some


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> Nice & Wavy if you go again can you custom purchase a kit for me? I can pay anyway you like.


 
They didn't have the items seperate...it came in a box with small bottles in it.  Maybe, I'll ask the saleslady next time and see if they do sell it in larger sizes..if so, I'll be happy to work it out with you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't wait for you all to see my updated pics with this....


----------



## thegirltolove (Feb 13, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> thanks ladies! no my hair did not revert. it is still silky straight today. While the curls are gone, I sleep kinda wild , my hair is still straight. The stylist that did my hair washed it w/ the thermasmooth poo twice, deep conditioned it w/the co, rinsed, and used a blow dryer. After she blowdried it, she used a curling iron to bump the ends.....that was it. My hair was so SHINY and straight....it was awesome ladies.
> 
> ETA: Before blowdrying, she placed the serum and the shine extend on my hair.
> 
> ...




 Thank you so much. That's why I love you ladies! You always lookin out for a sista I'm just too emotional right now.....lol.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, now I want to try this system. Maybe once I use up some of my other hair products. I've been on a roll with buying stuff and it needs to stop.  But I'm really tempted.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> They didn't have the items seperate...it came in a box with small bottles in it. Maybe, I'll ask the saleslady next time and see if they do sell it in larger sizes..if so, I'll be happy to work it out with you.


 

thanks sweetie


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 14, 2007)

thegirltolove said:
			
		

> Thank you so much. That's why I love you ladies! You always lookin out for a sista I'm just too emotional right now.....lol.


 
anytime sweetie


----------



## rayne (Feb 24, 2007)

What sizes are the bottles? They look so small, like you'd only get 1-2 applications   Also, how long do the results last?


----------



## LadyJ76 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm pretty interested in this product as I'm stretching my relaxer and considering transitioning to natural.  Do you think this could be used with rollersets as well?


----------



## stacy (Feb 24, 2007)

tishee, I sent you a pm!

Update: http://paynesbeautysupply-salon.stores.yahoo.net/mazini.html  has Thermasmooth products


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 25, 2007)

stacy said:
			
		

> tishee, I sent you a pm!
> 
> Update: http://paynesbeautysupply-salon.stores.yahoo.net/mazini.html has Thermasmooth products


 

got it and responded sweetie


----------



## lshevonne (Mar 7, 2007)

Well ladies I received my order of from Paynes Beauty Supply today.
I placed my on the evening of 03/01 and today is 03/07.  
I had it shipped to my job.  UPS just drops stuff off at my house.
I don't have time to do my hair this evening so I'll have to wait till Sat. morning.  I can't wait.  This will be my first time using it and since it did cost a pretty penny I hope I like the results.  I'll deep everyone posted once I use it.

As far as Paynes Beauty Supply goes.  I got an email once I ordered it and then when it was shipped.  Plus it was easy to track as well.

*Wish Me Luck*


----------



## thegirltolove (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried it out and loved it!!!! It finished a little....I guess "sticky" is the word. I posted pics in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/thegirltolove/. I think that is because of step 4. I don't really like holding sprays/spritz so next time I think I will just leave that part out. Overall, I give it 2 thumbs up! I will DEFINITELY use this when stretching !!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 7, 2007)

thegirltolove said:
			
		

> I tried it out and loved it!!!! It finished a little....I guess "sticky" is the word. I posted pics in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/thegirltolove/. I think that is because of step 4. I don't really like holding sprays/spritz so next time I think I will just leave that part out. Overall, I give it 2 thumbs up! I will DEFINITELY use this when stretching !!!!


 
Beautiful results! It really looks great! Is the size in your fotki album a sample size of the product or is that the actual size? I'm interested but I would need more.


----------



## thegirltolove (Mar 7, 2007)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> Beautiful results! It really looks great! Is the size in your fotki album a sample size of the product or is that the actual size? I'm interested but I would need more.



 Thank you so much!!!!  Yeah, it is the sample size. The size of the shampoo bottle wasn't really an issue, but I tend to use a BUNCH of conditioner, so I think that the conditioner is gonna be my downfall erplexed. I saw a link a little earlier in this thread to a site that sells the bigger sizes (32 oz. I believe) of the system individually (wish I had known about that before).

 I figure that, for me, the small size is ok for now since I don't plan to do a lot of heat styling and I only planned to use it while stretching.

 I did find one really good thing (especially for the natural ladies) after I washed, the spirals came right back!!! So maybe I can use this in the future when I decide to transition....... hmmmmmmm.


----------



## thegirltolove (Mar 7, 2007)

stacy said:
			
		

> tishee, I sent you a pm!
> 
> Update: http://paynesbeautysupply-salon.stores.yahoo.net/mazini.html  has Thermasmooth products



 As a matter of fact, here it is.......


----------



## lshevonne (Mar 7, 2007)

I love your pics.  
I can't wait till Sat.

I was thinking the same thing about the spritz.  I'm not a spritz girl but I bought everything since it will be my first try.


----------



## baby42 (Mar 7, 2007)

do you use this when you dont want a touch up  or for a perm


----------



## thegirltolove (Mar 8, 2007)

baby42 said:
			
		

> do you use this when you dont want a touch up  or for a perm



Well, I did this cause I wanted to wear my hair straight, but I was like 15 weeks post or something like that. If you look in my fotki, you see that it got my roots really straight, which is not something that my flatiron would do alone. I wasn't quite ready to relax yet (even though I did a few days later, but that's not the point) so I went this route. It was very effective IMO!


----------



## thegirltolove (Mar 8, 2007)

lshevonne said:
			
		

> I love your pics.
> I can't wait till Sat.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about the spritz.  I'm not a spritz girl but I bought everything since it will be my first try.



Yeah, I only used it cause it came with the kit. I doubt that I will use it again. Since it does not have a stiff hold, maybe I will use it one day if I have some curls that I don't want to fall, but not likely.


----------



## thegirltolove (May 4, 2007)

Just to update you ladies.....I used the system again at like 8 weeks post and this time left off step 4. It was bouncy and light like you wouldn't believe!!! It STILL got my roots very straight without the last step, plus no stickiness!!!!!!! Definitely a staple for me!!!!!!


----------



## pisceschica (May 5, 2007)

I use it at my salon and its really good. Its a four part system the shampoo conditioner, blowdry serum, and pression/flat iron spray. The hair is really soft, shiny, and has alot of movement. If you have a really good flat iron (professional) and blow dryer (both mine are sedu) you will get even better results

I think its good however at the salon I work at they charge $49. I told them myself as good as it is I would NEVER spend $45 on something that was temporary when I could just wait a few weeks and spend $49 on a relaxer. Its for people with natural hair, people transitioning to natural hair, and people who have relaxers but want to manage new growth till next touch up. 

If you can go to eby and buy the complete system for about $84 its worth the money I just wouldnt' get it done in the salon if the price diff btween a relaxer was not substantial.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 12, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try this. I'll come back with results.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 12, 2007)

OT:Thegirltolove, Every time I see this pic it cracks me up! TOo FunnY  Leo is looking Fierce Daaahling!


----------



## theoneandonly (May 12, 2007)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> OT:Thegirltolove, Every time I see this pic it cracks me up! TOo FunnY  Leo is looking Fierce Daaahling!



It is funny. I laugh too.  Work it Leo


----------



## divinefavor (May 12, 2007)

I was just about to post a thread about this system.  Mizani Thermasmooth is the Bomb!!!  I decided to treat myself for Mother's Day and get my hair shampooed.  I went to see Balisi (LHCF Member) to get my hair done this morning!!!  I am 11 weeks post relaxer and boy do I have a lot of new growth (thanks to BT).  All I can say is WOW!!!!   Mizani thermasmooth is the bomb!!!!  It looks like I got a touch up today instead of my shampooed and conditioned!  And as always, Balisi is such a wonderful stylist!!!  I always enjoy going to her.  I will post a picture in my Balisi thread when I post it.


----------



## thegirltolove (May 23, 2007)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> OT:Thegirltolove, Every time I see this pic it cracks me up! TOo FunnY  Leo is looking Fierce Daaahling!





			
				theoneandonly said:
			
		

> It is funny. I laugh too. Work it Leo



 LOL... I know right!?!?! Al Sharpton ain't got NOTHIN' on Leo....


----------



## Lotus (May 24, 2007)

Opinions anyone?  How does this compare to Chi Silk Infusion?


----------



## thegirltolove (Jun 9, 2007)

Lotus said:
			
		

> Opinions anyone?  How does this compare to Chi Silk Infusion?



Well, actually I think it is very different from Silk Infusion. The Thermasmooth is designed for kinky afro-textured hair and gets right down to the "nitty-gritty", while the Silk Infusion (just that one product) seems to just act as a thermo-protectant and I don't really think it is designed for "extremely curly" textures.

 As far as the whole CHI line? I can't say that I have tried it when stretching before. I will have to get back to you on that one (and since I am a PJ, you know that I do have the WHOLE CHI line).


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 9, 2007)

I just used the whole system with my maxiglide and it lasted two weeks i liked it but now that it's warm no need to straigten my hair but this will be a staple in the winter i took some pictures i will add them today


----------



## Lotus (Jun 9, 2007)

thegirltolove said:
			
		

> Well, actually I think it is very different from Silk Infusion. The Thermasmooth is designed for kinky afro-textured hair and gets right down to the "nitty-gritty", while the Silk Infusion (just that one product) seems to just act as a thermo-protectant and I don't really think it is designed for "extremely curly" textures.
> 
> As far as the whole CHI line? I can't say that I have tried it when stretching before. I will have to get back to you on that one (and since I am a PJ, you know that I do have the WHOLE CHI line).


 
Thanks for replying.

I have  head sweats at night.  If I flat iron, it gets straight, but I have to pony while sleeping or I have a fro in the morning.

Do you think this will help my flat irons stay straighter, longer?


----------



## cocoa32 (Jul 6, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 9, 2007)

Has anyone used the serum alone and got good results??? I really don't need anymore shampoos and conditioners but I'm interested in the serum.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 20, 2007)

good question




			
				Alli77 said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the serum alone and got good results??? I really don't need anymore shampoos and conditioners but I'm interested in the serum.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 22, 2007)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 1, 2007)

Ladies- they are still giving out free samples of the 4-step thermasmooth line.  I went to the site, clicked on contacts, and sent an email with my home address requesting the thermasmooth sample set.  It just arrived today from UPS no charge!

If you want to try this out - definitely ask for a sample set.  It came with the shampoo, the conditioner, the leave in and the spray which you use prior to applying the heat.  I will try it in a few months when my hair is longer and the weather is cooler.  Right now I am concentrating on improving my hair's moisture level to promote growth and retain length.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Aug 1, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> Ladies- they are still giving out free samples of the 4-step thermasmooth line.  I went to the site, clicked on contacts, and sent an email with my home address requesting the thermasmooth sample set.  It just arrived today from UPS no charge!
> 
> If you want to try this out - definitely ask for a sample set.  It came with the shampoo, the conditioner, the leave in and the spray which you use prior to applying the heat.  I will try it in a few months when my hair is longer and the weather is cooler.  Right now I am concentrating on improving my hair's moisture level to promote growth and retain length.



Which site? The Mizani site?


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 1, 2007)

yes the mizani site.



sunshinebeautiful said:


> Which site? The Mizani site?


----------



## csmoot (Aug 1, 2007)

Does it only work when you blow dry and flat iron? Will it work with a roller set and then a blow out of the roots?


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 1, 2007)

i was informed it was meant to work with heat for optimal results.


----------



## msjones (Aug 1, 2007)

csmoot said:


> Does it only work when you blow dry and flat iron? Will it work with a roller set and then a blow out of the roots?


It def only works w/ blowdry & flat iron. I tried it w/ roller set. So doesn't work at all...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Aug 1, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> yes the mizani site.



OK, I didn't see the "contacts" link, but after searching around for awhile I found their email address and requested a free sample. Let's see if they give it to me. 

Curlee, are you gonna post up photos once you've used the system?


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool - i never received a confirmation they received my request - they just mailed it to me about 1.5 weeks after the request.  Yes I plan to post photos of my straightened do in my fotki once I use the system to see how well it works on natural hair.

I hope it works out so I will have a tried and true product to use in the winter time.



sunshinebeautiful said:


> OK, I didn't see the "contacts" link, but after searching around for awhile I found their email address and requested a free sample. Let's see if they give it to me.
> 
> Curlee, are you gonna post up photos once you've used the system?


----------



## Raenababy2006 (Aug 1, 2007)

Where is the contacts link? The product junkie in me wants to try it, the college student in me wants to try it for FREE!


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 1, 2007)

Go to the site and look for their email 
address link and submit a request.

HTH


----------



## rayne (Aug 4, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> Go to the site and look for their email
> address link and submit a request.
> 
> HTH


 

Thank you, thank you thank you!!! I was just sitting here trying to get the energy to make the 45 minute drive to the nearest Ulta to buy this. I hope I can still get this free sample!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok, I used this on a client of mine's hair last night. THe results were impressive, she was 8 weeks post and has type 3c, soft bone straight hair. I liked the smell of the product, how it made her hair feel and the shine it gave her hair...the real test will be when I use it on my THICK, type 4a 10 months post relaxed hair. I can't wait to try this!

ETA: a little goes a long way!! I really like the serum the most. I'm not a spritz girl but the spritz was nice too, it didn't try out her hair or have a sticky feel.


----------



## dlove (Aug 8, 2007)

Alli,

Please post your results here when you do the Thermasmooth.  I too have 4a/b  all natural hair and am willing to give this product a try.  Thanks


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 8, 2007)

dlove said:


> Alli,
> 
> Please post your results here when you do the Thermasmooth. I too have 4a/b all natural hair and am willing to give this product a try. Thanks


 

I sure will! It'll probably be by next week when I take my weave out.


----------



## csmoot (Aug 8, 2007)

Alli77 said:


> Ok, I used this on a client of mine's hair last night. THe results were impressive, she was 8 weeks post and has type 3c, soft bone straight hair. I liked the smell of the product, how it made her hair feel and the shine it gave her hair...the real test will be when I use it on my THICK, type 4a 10 months post relaxed hair. I can't wait to try this!
> 
> ETA: a little goes a long way!! I really like the serum the most. I'm not a spritz girl but the spritz was nice too, it didn't try out her hair or have a sticky feel.


 

Did you blow dry and flat iron her hair?


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 8, 2007)

chech out their results page 147.

http://www.zinio.com/express2?issue=219456399


----------



## northernbelle (Aug 9, 2007)

Perhaps everything works together as a system.  But, I recently purchased the Thermasmooth Serum. I found the consistency skicky and like a heavy syrup.  It did not feel like a serum to me, or, at least the serums with which I am accustomed.  

I won't be using it again.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 9, 2007)

csmoot said:


> Did you blow dry and flat iron her hair?


 
Yes I did have to blow dry and flat iron her hair. She was 8 weeks post. I saw her a few days ago but her hair looked kinda rougherplexed. I'm now wondering about how effective this thing is. THen again it's really hot and humid this week, plus this woman does not comb her hair nor does she sleeps with a wrap on her head...I'm still holding out.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 16, 2007)

I finally got a chance to use this. I had decent results, I think it would have been better if I had a better flat iron. THe serum  worked well and made my hair soft. I didn't use the entire system only the serum and the spritz, maybe it works better when all products are used synergistically.
here are my results:

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s210/Alli77_photos/


----------



## meaganita (Aug 16, 2007)

Alli77 said:


> I finally got a chance to use this. I had decent results, I think it would have been better if I had a better flat iron. THe serum worked well and made my hair soft. I didn't use the entire system only the serum and the spritz, maybe it works better when all products are used synergistically.
> here are my results:
> 
> http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s210/Alli77_photos/


Considering that you only used the spritz & serum, the results aren't bad.  I just purchased a line sample, but I haven't used it yet.  It this stuff get's my hair straight it will be a miracle.  To this day, the only person that can get my hair bone-straight w/out a relaxer is my stylist.  I've even tried other stylists when she wasn't available and everything....No one can do it like her.  So if this Thermasmooth gets my hair straight w/out me having to go to the salon, I've just found my new best friend!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 16, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Considering that you only used the spritz & serum, the results aren't bad. I just purchased a line sample, but I haven't used it yet. It this stuff get's my hair straight it will be a miracle. To this day, the only person that can get my hair bone-straight w/out a relaxer is my stylist. I've even tried other stylists when she wasn't available and everything....No one can do it like her. So if this Thermasmooth gets my hair straight w/out me having to go to the salon, I've just found my new best friend!


 

Yeah it was decent.  I'm hoping to find products because I can't always afford to go to a stylist, and being on this site is hard on the wallet at times too cause I want to buy every flat iron, pibbs and styling tool there is.


----------



## meaganita (Aug 16, 2007)

Alli77 said:


> Yeah it was decent. I'm hoping to find products because I can't always afford to go to a stylist, *and being on this site is hard on the wallet at times too cause I want to buy every flat iron, pibbs and styling tool there is*.


Guurrl you ain't LYIN'!! It's hard out here for a PJ!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Aug 16, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Considering that you only used the spritz & serum, the results aren't bad. I just purchased a line sample, but I haven't used it yet. It this stuff get's my hair straight it will be a miracle. To this day, the only person that can get my hair bone-straight w/out a relaxer is my stylist. I've even tried other stylists when she wasn't available and everything....No one can do it like her. So if this Thermasmooth gets my hair straight w/out me having to go to the salon, I've just found my new best friend!


 
Meaganita make sure u let us know how it works for ur.
Oh! and pics if u can 
Im gonna see if I can get free samples...This looks like something I may need.


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 16, 2007)

I used this for the first time yesterday and I hated it! I used the whole system and followed all the directions but my hair looked rough in the end. I ended up rewashing and wearing a ponytail by the end of the day. I used the system and blowdried and flat ironed twice (once with a miniglide and then with my regular flatiron). I have huge bottles of the whole system and am mad that I spent 70 bucks on it. I am going to try it once or twice again when I reach APL but I'm not happy with this product at all.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Oct 22, 2007)

I used Mizani Thermasmooth this past weekend. I went to stylist Dwin Henderson in NY for a press and curl using the system. What I will say it does is that it gets your hair straighter faster using a blow dryer so by the time you get a flat iron or a pressing curl you'll only need to go over it once. However as far as being a humidyt repellent...that is a negative! My hair frizzed up something awful right after!


----------



## BklynHeart (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^^^ yep, my co-worker used it on her natural hair on Saturday. When she came in today her hair was half straight half curly.  Didn't stay at all!


----------



## Namilani (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried the conditioner alone? Anyone know the ingredients? TIA!


----------



## cecepassion (Dec 30, 2007)

I've had this done at the salon and i liked it. My style lasted for a good two weeks. You have to use all the items in the kit for it to work properly.


----------



## e$h (Aug 8, 2008)

Bumping.
Anyone use this lately?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay now something else for me to possibly try.  I am willing to have a lot of products as long as they all have a specific use. I'm thinking this will help me stretch my relaxer especially since I have a huge presentation coming up and my 8 wks falls aftewards.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 29, 2008)

I use the conditioner for co wash, and its great.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 11, 2009)

bumping  

I see salons offering this service, any experiences?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 12, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> bumping
> 
> I see salons offering this service, any experiences?



Someone earlier mentioned Balisi does this. http://www.salonbalisi.decisivenet.com/Default.aspx?tabid=31779

she charges $65 I loved her services but I am not willing to pay that amount. I am going to look for a sample kit.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Nov 26, 2009)

anyone else still using this?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm still using it Phoenix14. I use the shampoo, conditioner, and serum.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Hello Ladies..........I really would like to try the thermasmooth products, do you all know of any Uk online shops that carries these products? Would really like to know, thanking you all in advance.*


----------



## taz007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping .....................


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been searching in store (local BSSs) for this...no luck so far...


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Dec 1, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> I'm still using it Phoenix14. I use the shampoo, conditioner, and serum.


 
How do you use the thermasmooth? i.e. stretch relaxer, transition, general hair protectant for the use of heat?  I just ordered from Ebay and I'm awaiting delivery. Hoping this will help me transition better or I'm gonna have to throw in the towel and relax very soon.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 1, 2009)

I purchased the 33.8 fl oz shampoo and conditioner, and 3.4 oz serum. I used it once and didn't like it. I'm thinking about retrying the products again before I sell/trade them.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 1, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> I purchased the 33.8 fl oz shampoo and conditioner, and 3.4 oz serum. I used it once and didn't like it. I'm thinking about retrying the products again before I sell/trade them.



Oh?  What exactly did you not like about this product?


----------



## taz007 (Dec 1, 2009)

Bump ..........................


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Bumping -- I don't hear much about this product on the board...what's up with it?


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 13, 2010)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Bumping -- I don't hear much about this product on the board...what's up with it?



I have used it 3x and I love it.  I use the poo, con, and serum.  Before the serum I use a leave in.  I found the best way for my hair is to roller set first then blow out the roots.  I used this when I was 8 - 11 weeks post relaxer.  This gave me very manageable hair.


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 21, 2010)

I love Mizani Thermasmooth. I have been transitioning for 16 months and it does wonders on my new growth.


----------



## Shoediva (Jan 21, 2010)

Dontspeakdefeat uses the serums on her natural clients for straightning.  The pic of her clients in her fotki had great looking results.  This is on my product wishlists. I want to try it on my dd and myself since im over 5 mos post and cant take the my new growth much longer.


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shoediva said:


> Dontspeakdefeat uses the serums on her natural clients for straightning. The pic of her clients in her fotki had great looking results. This is on my product wishlists. I want to try it on my dd and myself since im over 5 mos post and cant take the my new growth much longer.


 
Couldn't live without it. The only downside is the price, but I keep reminding myself of all the money I'm saving on relaxers at the salon. So its actually not that bad when I think of it like that. Plus I use less product than with other products because I don't have to re-apply and flat iron again throughout the week.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 9, 2010)

I took a break from my thermasmooth usage for a while now and it is only now that I can really see how great the product actually is. I had ran through nearly the entire liter of conditioner when I decided to take a break from it and use up some of my other items. It has been way more work to maintain the quality of my hair with the same styling regime not on thermasmooth that it was with the system. The only mistake I made was not rotating a deep conditioner into the mix with it.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 9, 2010)

trinigal27 said:


> *Hello Ladies..........I really would like to try the thermasmooth products, do you all know of any Uk online shops that carries these products? Would really like to know, thanking you all in advance.*




My Hair and Beauty in Finsbury Park (10 shops down from Pak) sell the whole range.  They ship globally.


http://www.myhairandbeauty.co.uk/brand/mizani/thermasmooth-


----------



## catgurl (Feb 9, 2010)

Afrotherapy sells the whole Thermasmooth line plus other Mizani products.

http://www.afrotherapy.com/search-results.24.html

I haven't tried it yet, but will do when I complete my personal no heat challenge in May.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2010)

Ulta is having a sale on Mizani products...buy 2 get 2 free so today I got the smoothing serum, and anti-humidity spray which totaled like $49 and the shampoo and conditioner for free. Hopefully it's as good as you guys say...or it's going back, 'cause that's TOO much money for products that aren't the ****.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (May 27, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> Ulta is having a sale on Mizani products...buy 2 get 2 free so today I got the smoothing serum, and anti-humidity spray which totaled like $49 and the shampoo and conditioner for free. Hopefully it's as good as you guys say...or it's going back, 'cause that's TOO much money for products that aren't the ****.


 
I took advantage of the Ulta sale as well. I can't wait to try this out once I take out my micros...I have 4 months of new growth hiding in here.


----------

